

36 Startup Tips: From Software Engineering to PR and More - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/36_startup_tips.php

======
electric
Tip 2: Hire A+ engineers who love coding

is Wrong!

You're better off hiring a team of engineers who work well with each other to
get things done. All of them do not have to individually be A+. In fact a team
of A+ rockstar engineers is almost guaranteed to be dysfunctional.

------
shayan
some interesting tips, but not too sure about the PR section specially hiring
a PR firm, you might be able to get more creative than that and waste less
money on these sort of expenses

